# 511112 Program or Project Administrator Applicants



## jakinyi (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm gathering all my documents to have a skills assessment for my occupation which I believe falls under 511112. I'm a program manager for a non-profit company.

1. For those who have had a positive outcome, do you mind telling me what type of job you nominated or some of the tasks associated with your job?

2. Did you apply for state sponsorship or ENS?

Thanks for your kind responses!


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi 

1) I actually work as a Project Administrator (i.e. # 2 in the hierachy under the Senior Project Manager) in a company relocation project. I have adjusted my tasks to make them fit with the description of the ANZSCO job code (I even took over some of the expressions used there and just replaced the more general wording below with my actual task, which matched surprisingly often). After 10 weeks I got the +ve Skills Assessment

responding to inquiries and resolving problems concerning contracts, programs, projects, services provided, and persons affected

working with Project Managers, Architects, Engineering Professionals, owners and others to ensure that goals are met

advising senior management on matters requiring attention and implementing their decisions

collecting and analysing data associated with projects undertaken, and reporting on project outcomes

reviewing and arranging new office accommodation

2) State sponsorship with the government of Western Australia (was the only one apart from the ACT who sponsored that occupation at the time)


Regards


----------



## jakinyi (Aug 16, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) I actually work as a Project Administrator (i.e. # 2 in the hierachy under the Senior Project Manager) in a company relocation project. I have adjusted my tasks to make them fit with the description of the ANZSCO job code (I even took over some of the expressions used there and just replaced the more general wording below with my actual task, which matched surprisingly often). After 10 weeks I got the +ve Skills Assessment
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just lodged my application today and hoping for good news. Now playing the waiting game.

Looks like the process has gone quickly for you!!! Are you just waiting for your visa?


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) I actually work as a Project Administrator (i.e. # 2 in the hierachy under the Senior Project Manager) in a company relocation project. I have adjusted my tasks to make them fit with the description of the ANZSCO job code (I even took over some of the expressions used there and just replaced the more general wording below with my actual task, which matched surprisingly often). After 10 weeks I got the +ve Skills Assessment
> 
> ...


Correct, even I used the same roles and responsibilities. Also, go for WA state sponsorship rather than ACT. At ACT, most of the jobs are for citizens or they need some security certificate which I dont know what it is.


----------



## Hayleydoc9 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all

I'm about to lodge a 186 nomination and application for my project administrator/coordinator position. 

I'm planning to lodge it myself without using an MA. However I did seek advice from an MA last week and she has really scared me saying this is the hardest position to get approved for and to be ready for questions and to put in a hugely specific job description and references.

Would anyone be so kind as to let me have a copy of their job description they submitted or any references?

I'm so worried about lodging now I thought I'd prepared everything perfectly.

Thanks in advance!!

Hayley


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Hayleydoc9 said:


> However I did seek advice from an MA last week and she has really scared me saying this is the hardest position to get approved for and to be ready for questions and to put in a hugely specific job description and references.


This maybe the perception of this agent, but it definitely was not true in my case. 511112 may be considered as the "melting pot" for those guys who do not know what other occupation to nominate (similar to those who study Business, because they don't know what else to do), but if it really *is* your occupation, you are good to go and do not have anything to fear.

Regarding my references, I handed in a one page reference letter and that's it. My tasks were described as indicated in the previous post. No follow up or reference check and a fast Visa processing time by DIAC (ca. 8 weeks from EOI to grant).

:lock1:

Maybe I was just lucky, but I don't think so. If you *are* a PA, then there is nothing to be afraid of; if not, look for another occupation.


----------



## Hayleydoc9 (Oct 22, 2013)

Great Finn thanks so much for your response. You have calmed my nerves somewhat. Hopefully my application will go through as smoothly as yours. Thanks


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Hayleydoc9 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm about to lodge a 186 nomination and application for my project administrator/coordinator position.
> 
> ...



I work as aN IT project administrator in a bank. I got my positive skills assessment in just less than 2 months. Did not have any employer verification or any other checks for that matter. It really depends on what work you exactly do.


----------



## Hayleydoc9 (Oct 22, 2013)

I work as a legal project coordinator for a specialist law firm dealing with compliance approvals for infrastructure projects. I do not have to have my skills assessed as I have been on a 457 visa with my employer for over two years.

I think I will just arrange a detailed reference from my employer along with supporting references from some of our clients. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kezzles (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi
I'm looking at lodging a reassessment with vetasses and changing my occupation to PA. I'm a HR Business Partner but majority of my work is either leading or supporting projects and big organisational programmes. I'm hoping this will match! I failed HR advisor as my CIPD degree was not classed same as bachelors but an AQF diploma. My previous job was also same but I also managed third parties I employed to deliver specific services within projects plus service level agreements and other contractual tasks. I'm praying past 5 years is classed as relevant!!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Kezzles said:


> Hi
> I'm looking at lodging a reassessment with vetasses and changing my occupation to PA. I'm a HR Business Partner but majority of my work is either leading or supporting projects and big organisational programmes. I'm hoping this will match! I failed HR advisor as my CIPD degree was not classed same as bachelors but an AQF diploma. My previous job was also same but I also managed third parties I employed to deliver specific services within projects plus service level agreements and other contractual tasks. I'm praying past 5 years is classed as relevant!!


You got a negative assessment not because your tasks did not match that of a HR professional, but because you did not have the required level of qualification. This means vetassess is happy with your tasks as a HR professional. How do you think vetassess will consider your tasks relevant to that of PA. Did you perform a dual role in your organisation?? If I were you, I would look at getting a bachelors degree relevant to your initially nominated occupation.

Better check out with the vetassess advisory service before investing another £500 pounds for a reassessment.


----------



## Kezzles (Jun 26, 2013)

snarayan said:


> You got a negative assessment not because your tasks did not match that of a HR professional, but because you did not have the required level of qualification. This means vetassess is happy with your tasks as a HR professional. How do you think vetassess will consider your tasks relevant to that of PA. Did you perform a dual role in your organisation?? If I were you, I would look at getting a bachelors degree relevant to your initially nominated occupation.
> 
> Better check out with the vetassess advisory service before investing another £500 pounds for a reassessment.



Thx for your reply. No I only have one role but when I
Submitted to vetasses for HR I emphasised tasks I needed to. I didn't need to mention all the project work and tasks associated to it. I am planning on using a MA and she is going to lOok it over for me. I know of another HR professional who went down this route and was successful. I have a ton of evidence to support it too so it's worth a shot. I can't do another 3 year degree as I would lose points for my age. If this don't work then least I've tried then its move to plan C!


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Kezzles said:


> Thx for your reply. No I only have one role but when I
> Submitted to vetasses for HR I emphasised tasks I needed to. I didn't need to mention all the project work and tasks associated to it. I am planning on using a MA and she is going to lOok it over for me. I know of another HR professional who went down this route and was successful. I have a ton of evidence to support it too so it's worth a shot. I can't do another 3 year degree as I would lose points for my age. If this don't work then least I've tried then its move to plan C!


Sounds like a plan!!! The MA might be able to get you past this hurdle as some of them out there are quite competent. All the best buddy!


----------



## Kezzles (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you! The mA who I've been dealing with knows her stuff! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am working as a Senior Merchandise administrator and applied for the Project administrator code ..So, modified my profile accordingly and mentioned all key words in the document (as given below)

- responding to inquiries and resolving problems concerning contracts, programs, projects, services provided, and persons affected

-working with Merchandise Managers, director and others to ensure that goals are met

-advising senior management on matters requiring attention and implementing their decisions

-collecting and analysing data associated with projects undertaken, and reporting on project outcomes

But unfortunately, I have got "negative" outcome in my Vetassess assessment ??

Though I am waiting for the letter from Vetasses to see the actual reason for negative result, but unable to understand how is this possible??

how many fee (in Dollars) is required for re-assessment??


can anyone help shedding some light on it ?

pls it's urgent..


----------



## hinaabbas91 (May 14, 2014)

hey there
can any one please send me letter of experience for contract administrator. my application got rejected because migration agent did not draft it properly.i have 15 days to reply time is running out please help


----------



## jenda (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
I worked two years as commercial project manager for an engineering company of waste to energy plants. My tasks were:
- review of contracts (financial aspects)
- planning of projects
- handling all financial aspects of projects
- controlling actual/budget figures
I was responsible for more than ten projects or more.
Than I changed position in the same company and worked for two years as a project controller:
- controlling projects
- planning projects
--> but I was not member of the project team

My last position was in a consulting company. My tasks here:
- implementing a project controll system (--> is this a project?)
- review contracts
- planning projects
- controlling
- analyse project details

What do you think, am I matching the job descripition for contract, project or program administrator?

Thanks for your help.
David


----------



## hinaabbas91 (May 14, 2014)

thanks everyone for helping out. i have came across a very usefull link.
hope this will help
w.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/Product+Lookup/1220.0~2013,+Version+1.2~Chapter~UNIT+GROUP+5111+Contract,+Program+and+Project+Administrators]1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2[/url]


----------



## shabsoo1 (Jun 28, 2015)

hi guys i have 3 years experience in project management (project team lead to Project Supervisor) reporting to my Director of Projects for health care back office . We are responsible to onboard Clients (Dr's) successfully into our back office operations and streamline workflow processes and best practices so that Dr's can enjoy better revenue. However i do have only 1.5 years post study work experience with HND Edexcel . But in the meantime i am reading for my Final year BBA degree. Is this enough for me to apply for state sponsorship. am i eligible??


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Can anyone help me with the documents related to project administrator


----------

